
Show HN: wat2do – A map of rad things to do in San Francisco - karlmageddon
http://www.sfwat2do.com
======
karlmageddon
This is my final project that I built for General Assembly's Web Development
Immersive program. The first iteration was really well-received and helped me
build out the specs for this version. Comments/feedback/suggestions are
welcome and encouraged.

Also, since I just graduated, I'm on the prowl for a junior web development
position that'll help me hone my skills as a developer further. Must have
awesome problems to solve :)

------
kogir
This is pretty sweet. Really clean look and feel, and very responsive.

When I find something I like is there a way to add it to my calendar?
Something like this:
[https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/1186917?hl=en#ind...](https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/1186917?hl=en#individual)
Then I can not only remember, but also invite friends to the event.

~~~
karlmageddon
Thank you! That's an awesome suggestion! I'll be adding it to the roadmap.
Thanks :D

